# Address Book Protocol.



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

This has come up a few times recently and some newer members may not be aware of the address book protocol, so here it is: Ms. Floydp is the keeper of the rolodex. If you want an address, ask her (if you meet the requirements below). If you want other people to be able to get your address, give it to her.

You must meet two out of the following three requirements in order to request an address from Ms. Floydp:
1. 100 posts.
2. 60 days membership.
3. Participation in NST or other trade.

Remember, the above are only requirements in order to _request _an address. You may add yours to the rolodex at any time.


----------

